# Need help with Old Pochmann corners



## MrMan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm having trouble with old pochmann corners.
A lot of time the buffer piece goes back into his position so I have to swap it with an other piece and then the buffer piece comes back in his position (or after a second corner has been placed).
And it makes me 10-14 swap long corner cycle and it's kind of hard to plan....
So my question is am I doing something wrong or is there any way to avoid that I am not aware of ?


----------



## Goosly (Dec 28, 2014)

10-14 is way too much for corners. You should post an example (scramble + your targets)

Also, this question belongs in the Q/A-thread for blind.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2014)

MrMan said:


> Hello guys, I'm having trouble with old pochmann corners.
> A lot of time the buffer piece goes back into his position so I have to swap it with an other piece and then the buffer piece comes back in his position (or after a second corner has been placed).
> And it makes me 10-14 swap long corner cycle and it's kind of hard to plan....
> So my question is am I doing something wrong or is there any way to avoid that I am not aware of ?


I am the same at the moment but I am getting better at handling with that. Have you tried cubing world's tutorial


----------



## MrMan (Dec 28, 2014)

Goosly said:


> 10-14 is way too much for corners. You should post an example (scramble + your targets)
> 
> Also, this question belongs in the Q/A-thread for blind.



I'll be posting that soon thank you ! 
Sorry about the thread I didn't know about it.




Leo123 said:


> I am the same at the moment but I am getting better at handling with that. Have you tried cubing world's tutorial



Yeah I tried it and use it aswell. This one is great but I find it way too slow (He explains too much and sometimes I find it kind of pointless IMO) although I did not find any other tutorial for beginner bld...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 28, 2014)

It's worth noting that for OP corners 10 is the highest number of targets you will ever have and it doesn't happen often. If you get more than 10, you've done something wrong so go back and check carefully.


----------



## Berd (Dec 28, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> It's worth noting that for OP corners 10 is the highest number of targets you will ever have and it doesn't happen often. If you get more than 10, you've done something wrong so go back and check carefully.


Valuable information! [emoji8]


----------



## MrMan (Dec 28, 2014)

I've just done one sucessful corner cycle with 9 number of target. _//(1/3 of a full BLD yes!) _
I guess I'll note each scramble and if it ever happens to me again I will post it...


----------



## MrMan (Dec 28, 2014)

Scramble(wca) : B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B D R' F R2 U' B2 F' R'
I use speffz letter scheme and yellow top green front for orientation.
So the corner cycle : CS BG Q -- and there is my problem, how do I continue when I have the buffer piece a second time in my cycle ?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 28, 2014)

MrMan said:


> Scramble(wca) : B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 B D R' F R2 U' B2 F' R'
> I use speffz letter scheme and yellow top green front for orientation.
> So the corner cycle : CS BG Q -- and there is my problem, how do I continue when I have the buffer piece a second time in my cycle ?



There are still pieces that haven't been solved, so you need to start into another cycle, just like you did after you got to S. For example, the front-right-down corner hasn't been solved yet, so after what you have so far (CS BG Q), you could then go to K. K has to go to O, then O has to go to D, and D has to go to V, which is on the same piece as K, so we have reached the end of this cycle. Now our memo is CS BG QK OD V, and we have solved all the corners.


----------



## Berd (Dec 28, 2014)

I would go CS BG QP TI K 

Just shoot the buffer to another target (in this case p) hope this helped.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 28, 2014)

*Old pochmann corners.*



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> It's worth noting that for OP corners 10 is the highest number of targets you will ever have and it doesn't happen often. If you get more than 10, you've done something wrong so go back and check carefully.



14? All corners twisted?

However I can't remember having more than 10.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 28, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 14? All corners twisted?


My cycle was totally wrong I guess.

Well thank you everyone I got it! 
I will work on M2 a little bit more and I am thinking of attempting my first full solve tomorow.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 28, 2014)

MrMan said:


> I'll be posting that soon thank you !
> Sorry about the thread I didn't know about it.
> 
> 
> ...



I am not quite there using old pochman but so nearly. A good way to learn it is by learning all of the top left corners(if your using my letter scheme) on every side and what I did is said to myself AEIMQU then when I got it I moved onto the top right an repetetively said to myself BFJNRV and now I am learning bottom right and saying to myself CGKOSW and after I get that I will move onto the bottom left and I will carry on by learning DHLPTX and that is all there really is to learning old pochman corners. Hope this helped.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 14? All corners twisted?
> 
> However I can't remember having more than 10.



Yeah, all corners twisted is 14? Maybe you've never had more than 10 because having all corners twisted in place is not likely.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 3, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah, all corners twisted is 14? Maybe you've never had more than 10 because having all corners twisted in place is not likely.



Or because most people just memo twisted corners visually  . However even during mbld, where I need to use letterpairs to memo twisted corners too, I never remember getting more than 10 letters for corners... And I have solved hundreds of cubes for mbld so I would say thats also very unlikely


----------

